
Caught in the net - ismiseted
https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/return-fire-vol-4-supplement-caught-in-the-net?v=1501280195
======
obiefernandez
I relocated my family down from Atlanta to Mexico City a couple weeks ago.
We're living in a beautiful neighborhood, in a flat. And we love it here
(Condesa) -- it's amazing in practically every way imaginable. As I was
reading the linked article, it struck me that one of the reasons that we are
enjoying our honeymoon period is that we are less isolated in this urban
setting than we were in our suburban "cabin in the woods" in Georgia. We
stroll outside, and meet the neighbors and enjoy the plentiful street cafes.
And Tacos!

It also struck me that one of the main sources of stress and arguments since
moving here is that our internet provider, who is selling us 300MBps fiber
service, installed their router/wifi access point in one of the bedrooms,
surrounded by glass and thick concrete walls, meaning that the signal did not
propagate to the rest of the apartment very well. We have literally moved
countries, and are not proficient in the language or culture, and the main
thing that has pissed everyone off (myself included, no doubt) is that we
Facebook videos stutter or don't work at all while we're sitting on the
toilet.

Don't fret about us though! Yesterday, I finally had some network technicians
over and put in a fine new set of wireless access points. One in the back of
the apartment, and one in the front. Cutting-edge technology, and now we can
get 200+ MBps connections practically anywhere in our flat. Even the toilet.

~~~
pier25
I lived a couple of years near La Condesa. Great food!

Best tacos in the area IMO are El Kaliman and El Farolito. There's a poblano
called Las Chalupitas that you gotta try for authentic mole and such.

In El Parque Mexico there is a small place with no name that makes the best
tortas de pierna in all Mexico.

[https://www.yelp.com.mx/biz/tortas-
jard%C3%ADn-m%C3%A9xico-m...](https://www.yelp.com.mx/biz/tortas-
jard%C3%ADn-m%C3%A9xico-m%C3%A9xico)

I moved outside of El DF but I loved living there as along as I didn't have to
leave the zone (La Condesa, La Roma, El Valle, etc). Once you have to move to
the South or North it can become a nightmare at peak times.

------
jdietrich
A man is teaching his friend's son the finer points of the Queen's Indian
Defense. Three teenagers are planning a camping trip, scouring every detail of
the map to find the perfect site. Two old friends reminisce about their days
in the navy. A young girl hears Maisky playing Bach's Cello Suite No.1 and
starts to wonder where she can get a cello from. A Syrian man is learning how
to say "I love you" in German.

 _What are all these zombies doing, staring at their phones?_

------
DelightOne
The thing is all of them probably think its a good idea to do what they are
doing.

That is probably so cause it worked for them, one way or the other.

So in conclusion all will stay the same until something better comes around
and shows it is better. Technological progress.

------
contingencies
Even the best conversationalists of yore would be hard-pressed to provide
temporally scalable entertainment on demand 24x7x365 with personalized
attentiveness, then momentarily fold down in to a pocket-sized container when
no longer required.

It's no wonder that mobile devices are harvesting brain time ... people on the
whole are still mentally weak, predictable, ego-first primates seeking the
next neurotransmitter hit: anarchist theory be damned.

